# can stink bug smell hurt my budgie?



## shamallow (Sep 10, 2021)

hello people I haven't been here for a bit and I am sorry! I have been busy but of course took very well care of Ponchi who's happier than ever. it's been over a week since she's home and almost two ^^

so we're doing good but I'm currently in a panic. my room has been invested by stink bugs tonight and me and my sister tried to catch some but they all "farted" and it smells horrible. we will be sleeping in the living room which i am fine with. but I am so incredibly worried for Ponchi who is in that room. can the smell kill her?? will she be fine?? we left the window a bit open so the smell leaves but it's a bit chilly tonight so I am also afraid for her to be cold.

I really don't know what to do right now.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Stink bugs emit a smell when they feel threatened, I know that it is not toxic to humans, can you move Ponchi to the living room with you for the evening?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The stink bug smell is not toxic to Ponchi but being in your bedroom with the window open isn't the best thing for her if it is chilly out.
I agree with Cody that the best thing to do would be to move her cage into the living room with you for the night.*


----------

